# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Setembro 2016



## Gilmet (1 Set 2016 às 03:08)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## 1337 (1 Set 2016 às 20:59)

Boas, lá para dia 9 não há uma possibilidade de mudança de padrão? Ou ou só eu que estou a ver?


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2016 às 21:41)

1337 disse:


> Boas, lá para dia 9 não há uma possibilidade de mudança de padrão? Ou ou só eu que estou a ver?



Ainda é cedo para se saber, pode se esfumar tudo na próxima saída.

Para já o que é certo é o calor...


----------



## 1337 (1 Set 2016 às 21:53)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda é cedo para se saber, pode se esfumar tudo na próxima saída.
> 
> Para já o que é certo é o calor...


Por isso que disse "possibilidade", na verdade há, mas claro que está longe de se realizar


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2016 às 16:45)

Por este andar metade das estações estabelecem recorde absoluto do mês...







RIP Sudoeste da Península Ibérica


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Set 2016 às 16:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por este andar metade das estações estabelecem recorde absoluto do mês...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E 48 horas depois, descida acentuada das temperaturas para menos 10 Cº a 15 Cº


----------



## 1337 (2 Set 2016 às 17:00)

E continua uma ténue possibilidade de mudança a partir do dia 9, é rezar


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2016 às 22:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E 48 horas depois, descida acentuada das temperaturas para menos 10 Cº a 15 Cº


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Set 2016 às 05:18)

Surreal o que anda a ser modelado, e já não falta muito tempo. Para a altura do ano parece-me um evento de calor demasiado anormal.












Se por acaso isto se confirmar, haverá uma certa possibilidade de termos novamente recordes absolutos a serem batidos...em Setembro. Seria caricato.  


Quando se pensava que já se tinha visto tudo neste verão, eis que aparece isto. Um verão que já entrou para a história, com isto, seria relembrado nos tempos em que carros voarem.


----------



## blade (3 Set 2016 às 08:10)

Desde que vejo os modelos mais ou menos 2012 só dá para comparar com Julho de 2013 e mesmo assim este evento parece ainda mais quente!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2016 às 13:08)

Segundo, o IPMA, a temperatura vai descer 10ºC, na 4ª feira. Mas, em Faro, ela até vai subir, não vejo nenhuma descida significativa da temperatura e já vejo outro episódio de calor para a semana. 

*Meteograma para Olhão:*







Até dia 20 de Setembro, vamos ter calor e depois logo se verá.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Set 2016 às 13:40)

também não vejo nenhuma descida significativa na temperatura para já nos modelos, 2 ou 3 dias menos quentes e depois o calor regressa.
Das 2 uma: ou isto refresca (e muito) lá mais para o fim do mês ou podemos estar perante um dos mais  quentes Setembro de sempre


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Set 2016 às 13:40)

Se for como no ano passado temos Verão até ao Natal...
Recordo os prados floridos em Tras os Montes no ultimo Dezembro no dia de Natal, os gafanhotos graçavam por todo o lado...

Mudança climática... acredito a 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000%!


----------



## John_Pinho (5 Set 2016 às 14:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> também não vejo nenhuma descida significativa na temperatura para já nos modelos, 2 ou 3 dias menos quentes e depois o calor regressa.
> Das 2 uma: ou isto refresca (e muito) lá mais para o fim do mês ou podemos estar perante um dos mais  quentes Setembro de sempre




Pelo que eu já vi para o distrito de Aveiro, a descida além de significativa (de 37º para 16ºC) perdurará (apenas) uns 2/3 dias. Depois disso a indicação é exatamente essa, o calor regressar! Mas, na perspectiva de combate a incêndios já é uma ajuda significativa!!!


----------



## 1337 (5 Set 2016 às 17:15)

Mas poderá chover qualquer coisa ou não? Continuo na dúvida.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2016 às 17:19)

1337 disse:


> Mas poderá chover qualquer coisa ou não? Continuo na dúvida.


Isso é relativo. Vai acompanhando os modelos...


----------



## John_Pinho (5 Set 2016 às 17:26)

Numa leitura mais prolongada (6/7 dias) observam-se, de facto, uns "picos" de precipitação para dia 8 e dia 10 mas que, e em especial o de dia 8, não atinge sequer 0.5 mm/hora. A questão é que após estes dias mais apertados (hoje e ontem) prevê-se um desagravamento significativo das condições meteorológicas mas que não aparece uma situação clara de precipitação, uma vez que também a humidade relativa volta a baixar. Por isso, o melhor, é ir acompanhando e esperar por novos "desenvolvimentos". Apesar de que dia 10 se preveja a passagem de uma frente com precipitação associada, o anti-ciclone dos Açores poderá fazer o seu serviço e dar um "empurrãozito" para Norte.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Set 2016 às 16:20)

Os modelos estão mesmo de costas voltadas: enquanto o ECM dá "montanha russa" e novo episódio de calor significativo para dias 13 e 14 , com nova descida de 10ºC para o dia 15; o GFS mete menos 12 ºC a 10 ºC para esses dias com a hipótese de precipitação. 
Das duas, uma: ou os servidores estão no Alentejo e tostaram com o calor , ou então é o outono a influenciar os modelos de médio e logo prazo


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2016 às 17:01)

Até podiam ser apenas umas horas de morrinha, mas já seria um enorme alívio depois destes dias insuportáveis


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2016 às 19:17)

Habitualmente a chuva começa a chegar mais na segunda quinzena, esperemos que chegue mesmo.


----------



## 1337 (6 Set 2016 às 20:43)

Pode chuviscar no litoral norte no Sábado, já não era mau.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2016 às 01:11)

Amén!


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Set 2016 às 12:34)

Parece que para a semana o GFS já vai prevendo precipitação.
Espero que não corte, como é habitual neste modelo a médio/ longo prazo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Set 2016 às 15:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece que para a semana o GFS já vai prevendo precipitação.
> Espero que não corte, como é habitual neste modelo a médio/ longo prazo.



Pois, o GFS está a prever desde há uns dias essa situação e as diferentes run's são constantes. Agora o ECM, na run das 00z, prevê a continuação do calor após o fim de semana; a run das 12z, dá um ar da sua graça e mete precipitação, com temperaturas de final de verão. 
Vamos ver qual acerta, pois o ECM esteve melhor na questão do calor do que o GFS, já que 5 dias antes do evento, acertou em cheio. Enquanto isso o GFS andava "numa roda viva"...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2016 às 16:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Amén!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2016 às 18:35)

Só melhora de saída a saída, pelo menos para o Litoral Centro. 








Ainda falta uma semana, portanto é aguardar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2016 às 19:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só melhora de saída a saída, pelo menos para o Litoral Centro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juro que faço a dança da chuva todos os dias...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Set 2016 às 00:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Juro que faço a dança da chuva todos os dias...


Podes continuar a fazer! É na boa!


----------



## Agreste (8 Set 2016 às 00:14)

se entrar algo perto dos -20... vamos ter boas trovoadas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2016 às 01:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Podes continuar a fazer! É na boa!


Repetição de Setembro de 2014?


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2016 às 01:09)

Parece que agora é que o resto da Europa tem de aguentar com calor e seca:


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Set 2016 às 09:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Juro que faço a dança da chuva todos os dias...













Vamos continuar a dançar, até gastar as solas


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2016 às 14:24)

Keep dancing!


----------



## criz0r (8 Set 2016 às 14:50)

Mais uma contribuição, seria algo generalizado mas uma dádiva neste momento para o Norte e Centro..


----------



## 1337 (8 Set 2016 às 15:44)

criz0r disse:


> Mais uma contribuição, seria algo generalizado mas uma dádiva neste momento para o Norte e Centro..


Tirem me uma dúvida, isto é na madrugada de Segunda para Terça? Se sim a que horas?


----------



## qwerl (8 Set 2016 às 16:18)

1337 disse:


> Tirem me uma dúvida, isto é na madrugada de Segunda para Terça? Se sim a que horas?



Está escrito na carta, madrugada de Terça por volta das 2h, mas é provável que se vier a acontecer seja a uma hora um pouco diferente, à medida que os modelos vão atualizando...


----------



## criz0r (8 Set 2016 às 17:03)

qwerl disse:


> Está escrito na carta, madrugada de Terça por volta das 2h, mas é provável que se vier a acontecer seja a uma hora um pouco diferente, à medida que os modelos vão atualizando...



Sim a hora exacta dos modelos pode ou não coincidir com a hora do evento em si mas é mesmo uma questão de se ir acompanhando os modelos até perto dessa data.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Set 2016 às 00:31)

Saída perigosa...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2016 às 00:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Saída perigosa...


Parece que foi mesmo feito para o tamanho do país


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Set 2016 às 00:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece que foi mesmo feito para o tamanho do país


Os terrenos estão secos e não aguentam tanta água em tão pouco tempo, e os incêndios só pioram a situação...


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2016 às 01:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Os terrenos estão secos e não aguentam tanta água em tão pouco tempo, e os incêndios só pioram a situação...








Seria uma frente relativamente estreita. Chuva forte mas durante pouco tempo. Enchentes relâmpago poderiam aparecer devido à acumulação de entulho um pouco por todo o lado mas não duraria muito. Essa precipitação muito elevada tem a ver não só com o muito ar saturado mas também com a elevada água precipitável (40-50 mms). A frente/depressão aberta nem é muito intensa e, como tal, é pouco provável que esses valores - em geral - se mantenham assim durante muito tempo  Ainda assim é bom para ter esperança (no fim de contas continua a ser uma pluma tropical com capacidade para gerar chuva forte). Só não tenham é muita ainda


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2016 às 11:05)

Boa rega segundo o GFS 

venha ela, e que caia bem em cima dos incêndios


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2016 às 12:20)

As previsões mantêm-se animadoras embora ainda falte algum tempo para se ter certezas. Esta frente é muito bem vinda e esperemos que possa ajudar a pôr fim aos incêndios que ainda persistem, é preciso ter especial atenção ás zonas mais afectadas dado que os solos secos e frágeis poderão originar deslizamentos de terra. Receio também que as cinzas possam provocar alguma poluição nos rios tendo em conta a dimensão de alguns dos incêndios dos últimos tempos.


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2016 às 12:44)

Fim de semana com regresso do calor em perspectiva, 










AA  a manter-se firme mais alguns dias..


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Set 2016 às 13:49)

criz0r disse:


> Fim de semana com regresso do calor em perspectiva,
> AA  a manter-se firme mais alguns dias..



É normal que isso aconteça, aliás quase todos os meses de setembro têm esta dinâmica. Também não me agrada, mas é a realidade.
Acredito que, próximo dos dias 20/21, irmos ter mudanças. Os modelos já deram alguma indicação disso e vamos esperar que o prognóstico assim se mantenha. Era bom entrar no Outono com temperaturas normais para a época e alguma precipitação à mistura, para recuperar um pouco deste estio infernal...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Set 2016 às 14:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É normal que isso aconteça, aliás quase todos os meses de setembro têm esta dinâmica. Também não me agrada, mas é a realidade.
> Acredito que, próximo dos dias 20/21, irmos ter mudanças. Os modelos já deram alguma indicação disso e vamos esperar que o prognóstico assim se mantenha. Era bom entrar no Outono com temperaturas normais para a época e alguma precipitação à mistura, para recuperar um pouco deste estio infernal...


O GFS dá ali algumas esperanças de instabilidade lá para o dia 20, mas como já sabemos de saída para saída tudo muda, era bom que Setembro não ficasse só por estas poucas horas de chuva e que a precipitação fosse mais prolongada mas sem grandes enxurradas, para os terrenos absorverem bem a agua, porque ainda estão um pouco secos.


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2016 às 14:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Acredito que, próximo dos dias 20/21, irmos ter mudanças. Os modelos já deram alguma indicação disso e vamos esperar que o prognóstico assim se mantenha. Era bom entrar no Outono com temperaturas normais para a época e alguma precipitação à mistura, para recuperar um pouco deste estio infernal...



Já existe alguma concordância dos modelos numa mudança relativamente à ultima quinzena e nomeadamente para esses dias que referis-te, a distância temporal no entanto vale o que vale mas entretanto teremos estabilidade garantida para os próximos dias.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2016 às 21:55)

Uma depressão tropical...







... e um furacão à espreita:






Como é o GEM não se deve esperar muito


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2016 às 13:58)

Voltamos à normalidade, chuva 0 e anomalia positiva


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2016 às 16:06)

joralentejano disse:


> E deve ser assim até ao final do mês  este ano é daqueles em que temos calor até outubro



Os modelos estão com alguma sintonia, o GFS e o ECM, que a partir da próxima 6ªfeira (dia 23), para uma subida de temperaturas, acima de 30ºC, podendo chegar aos 34/35ºC em alguns locais. O 2º painel do GFS prevê bastante calor para a última semana de Setembro e início de Outubro.


----------



## criz0r (19 Set 2016 às 09:47)

Não há fim à vista até ao momento para o calor..


----------



## blade (21 Set 2016 às 08:39)

Nunca se viu nada assim, depois de um Setembro com recordes absolutos agora pode vir já Outubro com outra dose.


----------



## Iceberg (21 Set 2016 às 09:22)

A tendência para um final de setembro/início de outubro bastante ameno está nos modelos, pelo que é uma possibilidade a ter em conta, mas com as devidas reservas, porque a esta distância os modelos ainda têm um significativo grau de incerteza.

A confirmar nas próximas saídas.

Um ótimo dia para todos os membros desta comunidade.


----------



## 1337 (21 Set 2016 às 09:42)

Já em Outubro de 2011 registei 33.4ºC no dia 14, por isso já nada me surpreende nem ia ser inédito, cada vez temos um verão prolongado por cá.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (21 Set 2016 às 11:02)

Bom dia a todos! Estes Verões cada vez mais extensos/quentes, não podem provocar depois um Inverno muito instável/chuvoso e cheio de trovoadas?

Obrigado!


----------



## rozzo (21 Set 2016 às 11:10)

Iceberg disse:


> A tendência para um final de setembro/início de outubro bastante ameno está nos modelos, pelo que é uma possibilidade a ter em conta, mas com as devidas reservas, porque a esta distância os modelos ainda têm um significativo grau de incerteza.
> 
> A confirmar nas próximas saídas.
> 
> Um ótimo dia para todos os membros desta comunidade.



Bastante ameno é bastante simpático de dizer, eu diria mais bastante quente, a tender para o tórrido, eheheh...
Mas ainda falta uma semana, pode mudar bastante.

Curioso que até ontem só o ECMWF via esse cenário, restantes apostavam em fresco com uma cut-off sobre nós. O ECMWF insistia que a cut-off ficaria bem longe a SE com a dorsal quente sobre nós. Desde ontem, GFS e GEM encostaram totalmente ao Europeu. Vamos ver se se mantém este cenário ou suaviza.

A sinóptica (prevista actualmente) é muito parecida com essa do evento de calor extremo (para Outubro) de 2011. Esse de 2011 tem o factor ainda mais excepcional de já ser a meio desse mês, neste caso será final de Setembro, podendo entrar nos primeiros dias de Outubro. Menos excepcional nesse sentido, mas com potencial para ser mais quente claro. Vendo as saídas automáticas do IPMA a 10 dias (que vão até dia 30), temos valores no vale do Tejo a ir muito próximo dos 40, sendo o dia mais quente precisamente o último do mês. Portanto a confirmar-se o cenário, existe uma chance razoável de Outubro entrar imediatamente com recordes absolutos de calor para o mês...

Mas vamos aguardar, pois ainda há muita margem de mudança até lá nos modelos.
Fica aqui o cenário actualmente previsto:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2016 às 12:03)

Essa corrente de leste prevista para o final do mês pode originar mínimas tropicais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Set 2016 às 12:20)

rozzo disse:


>







Suaviza relativamente à saída das 00Z. Agora a previsão do ECM parece-me uma loucura...






Creio que quando surgem várias tempestades ou furações tropicais, os modelos não assimilam bem tanta informação e radicalizam as previsões... Mais de 120 horas nesta altura do ano é "mato"...

Por sua vez, o AEMET prevê inclusive precipitação para a Extremadura Espanhola no próximo domingo






A previsão do IPMA para Portalegre não dá mais de 4% de precipitação para o mesmo dia...

Um conselho: vamos esperar, sentados!!!


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2016 às 14:01)

Entretanto aproveitemos para relaxar e disfrutar de mais uns dias de praia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2016 às 18:26)

Será que vai dar para chuviscar alguma coisa no Domingo?


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Set 2016 às 17:21)

Verão até quando?


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Set 2016 às 21:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> Verão até quando?



Devaneios dos modelos por altura dos equinócios 
O EMC já reduziu bastante o calor previsto para a próxima semana e agora o GFS anda com "febre" ahhh e com um anticiclone de "Never Ending History" até às 384 horas


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Set 2016 às 21:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Devaneios dos modelos por altura dos equinócios
> O EMC já reduziu bastante o calor previsto para a próxima semana e agora o GFS anda com "febre" ahhh e com um anticiclone de "Never Ending History" até às 384 horas


O GFS também já reduziu no calor e ainda bem digo eu


----------

